# Eeeek...water tank leak



## 89539

Hi all,

Any ideas on fixing the following.........

While away camping last week, I noticed a small amount of water collecting under the fresh water tank. The leak does not appear until the tank is more than 1/2 full and it has never leaked before. I think I have found the culprit but need to remove the tank to make sure.

Whoever installed a gaslow changeover in the gas locker used screws that were too long. Over time with the 'van driving this seems to have eventually pierced the side of the tank. At least that's what I think. I can see where the screws have come through, and there is definite sign of screw marks on the side of the tank (above half).

Replacing the screws is easy. Any easy way to "weld" the holes shut. I was thinking of using the hot knife attachment on my gas soldering iron?

Any suggestions welcome.

Pete


----------



## Rapide561

*Holes*

Hi

I am thinking along the lines of a paddling pool repair type thing....

Or, if not possible, could you "weld/melt" theplastic to seal the holes - taking care not to ser the whole lot on fire!

That is as far as my thinking goes.

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Pete 

Silicone sealer will do the trick.... .. or gaffa tape :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

Depending on the thickness of the tank, I'd indeed try a very light smearing touch with a soldering iron.

Dave


----------



## ingram

NorwegianBlue said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Whoever installed a gaslow changeover in the gas locker used screws that were too long. Over time with the 'van driving this seems to have eventually pierced the side of the tank.
> 
> Any suggestions welcome.
> 
> Pete


Find out who did it and *nail him* .... 8)

Harvey


----------



## 89539

Thanks for the replies.

I see screwfix sell silicone that can be used on pottable water installations but don't know how well it will adhere to a plastic tank? It looks like I will have to dismantle the bench/seat to get the tank out, so not something that I can really experiment with :evil: 

Pete


----------



## spykal

Hi

I have used a small electric soldering iron ( 25watt) a couple of times to weld cracks in various different things...motorhome water pump housing, windscreen wash container....all made from thermo plastic ( gets soft, then melts when heated). You will find that a it will work best if you pre heat the area with a powerful hair dryer ( or heat gun, but careful with a heat gun :roll: ) and then a light touch with the soldering iron. To make the weld a little stronger you can pre prepare some strips of the same plastic that have been cut off with a sharp knife. There is usually somewhere that you can cut these from without permanent damage, look around the edges and sliver pieces off from somewhere not important, work these slivers in along the line of the join spreading as you go with the iron.

best of luck

Mike


----------



## 89539

Thanks Mike.

Great tip. My gas iron has a "heat gun" attachment which I have used for heatshrink. Hadn't thought of getting a few slivers to help fill the holes.

Pete


----------



## vicdicdoc

Can you get access to the inside of the tank through the screw top ? if so it might be a good idea to drill the split and put a [stainless steel] nut & bolt through the wall of the tank with a rubber washer on both sides smeared with silicone to seal & strengthen it.


----------



## 89539

Thanks Vic.

That will be plan B  The water level points are fixed in the same manner and obviously is OK.

Pete


----------



## Malc

If you require some plastic to use for the `fill`, try cable ties, works for us.
Malc


----------



## sergeant

Hi, Why get complicatd? Simply screw a stainless self tapper into the hole, as long as you go one size up you do not need any sealer, Steve


----------



## 89539

Thanks Steve, another great tip.

What a mission to remove the tank. One of the screws holding the front bench assembly was behind one of the upright panels which would have meant almost dismantling the whole motorhome  Eventually I just had to put a screwdriver behind it and pull.

Ah, well, maybe when I put it back I'll realise there was another easier way. But, as I suspected one of the screws that had come through the gas locker wall had eventually pierced the tank wall. It is a very tiny hole at this stage. Just need to think which method I'll use to make sure it's sealed for good.

Thanks again for all the comments.

Pete


----------

